# Cheque Kadeos iPad



## iSylvain (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Apres avoir était victime d'une arnaque en Avril dans la rubrique petite annonce MacGé de 450 euros pour un iPad (petit coup de gueule haha).

Je me décide donc d'acheter l'iPad 4 a la Fnac. Cependant j'ai une question il serait possible de payer la totalité de l'iPad 4 32Gb a 610 euros en cheque de 50 euros Kadeos ?

Merci


----------



## Lauange (15 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Si la FNAC fait partie des commerçants les acceptant, oui.


----------

